# IKEA quick viv?



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

hello all

im needing 3 vivs prefrebly stacked, so was thinking a bookcase or similar

IKEA | Bookcases | BESTÅ/INREDA storage system | BESTÅ | Shelf unit 

is this any good, for 3 vivs?

obviously id need to seal them all, vent them i guess, and do the heating, and the glass and runners

but im after a stack and this is the easiest option i thought of

is there anything ive missed?

any help is appricated, thanks


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

should work
i know people make viv stacks with these

Buy Beech Baby Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

and then i saw this on sale...would look mint with drawers

Buy Zak Bookcase - Birch Finish. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

50 inches tall 47 wide 15 deep so if you had 3 vivs it would be 3 x lxhxd 47"x16"x15" ish
but to me it looks like you need the center upright so all your vivs would be 23 inches wide so in efect you would have 6x 23"x16"x15


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

quite a lot of people convert bookcases into vivs, so i can be done.

If u need runners, vents and handles. I keep them in stock, cheaper than most sites and quick despatch too



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/137144-glass-runners-viv-handles-air.html


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

in the end i went for this

Buy Oak Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

now all i need to do is pick it up, seal it, get the equipment

and then cut vents, can anyone explain the best postion and number to use per viv?


also how is best to heat them?

withe heatmats and stats or lights? speaking of which flourscent bulbs or incandescent?

thanks

Rob


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

R0b_2oo8 said:


> in the end i went for this
> 
> Buy Oak Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> ...


 
Looks like a good choice to me m8, i would suggest doing them all on lights/ceramics on a dimmer stat which would probs have to be 600w. I only use spot bulbs but my biggest viv is 30" so i dont know how it would heat in a 3"+ viv. What u planning to put in there anyway???

While browsing on ikea i found this, may be useful to somebody as u could do 4 2ft vivs,

IKEA | Bookcases | BESTÅ/INREDA storage system | BESTÅ | Shelf unit


Ben.M


----------



## Ada7 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can see the benifits fo using a shelving unit like this and like the idea 
Sealing it and putting in the air vents shouldn't be a problem but how would you get some doors to fit on the front?

Adam


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Adam, all you need is glass runners which are cheap and glass cut to size. These with the allow the glass to slide along these and act as doors. Very easy.


----------



## Ada7 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers for that. I'm guessing i can pick these up at any DIY store or even speak to a local pet shop 

Adam


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah that right, loobylou said she sells them. Give her a Pm and ask for prices.​


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes it can be done, i have done it and an just waiting on the glass coming to finish it off. Just remember that you can not use a normal silicon sealent tho as it is toxic to reptiles, go for an aquarium or acrylic based one instead.

Can i just ask what are you intending to put in the stack as I noticed that it was less than a 2.5 x 1 ft floor space which seems kinda small. Have you thought about adding two bookshelves back to back to give more floor space? Just my opinion tho.

Jo


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

R0b_2oo8 said:


> in the end i went for this
> 
> Buy Oak Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> ...


Good post mate - you`ve actually just inspired me to reserve 2 of these for pick up tomoz - been looking for some decent shelves at a good price for a while now. The basis for a 6 viv stack for less than £40 - nice one!


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a good idea i have done it but added 2 bookcases to make it bigger
its alot cheaper than buying from a petshop

here's one i made earlier


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

reptile1 said:


> This is a good idea i have done it but added 2 bookcases to make it bigger
> its alot cheaper than buying from a petshop
> 
> here's one i made earlier


that looks good mate, might even go down and get me another one.

btw im keeping 3 small snakes in there atm, im just waiting for a bigger wall to upgrade the size. Itll be fine for them in there its only for a few months, hence the need for it to be cheap!

cheers guys, and d/w ive got geocel A/S to seal it all with, the runners and the glass measurments being sent tommorow

thanks all Rob
will ost a few pics when im done


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

This is mine I made from the Argos extra deep bookcase with 2 drawers at the bottom - I fixed the bottom drawer in place like a box and fixed the other drawer front above it on magnetic catches - so all you did was lift off the top drawer front and all the electrics, timers, stats, uv starters etc were there concealed in the bottom drawer box  I got a local kitchen unit maker to cut up one of the shelves to make top & bottom sills for the vivs, except the middle one which only had a bottom sill or you wouldn't have seen much!

I used perspex for the sliding doors - and got my runners, vents and handles off Lotus Nut


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

wow thats great !
I spend a fortune on viv's because I am never satisfied and my reps are all so different with different needs and I cant find ANYTHING to get them all together, neatly in 1 space and it drives me crazy

Also rubbish at DIY too :-(

Put a hanger on the bathroom door and it fell off

Anyone got a handy man (doesnt have to be called Andy) I can borrow !
lol


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

well i decided to scrap the inital bookcase adn go out and get me

2 of the large deep bookcases (same as ones in other pics) in pine

and will now put them back to back and seal it all up, then will have nice 2ftish deep vivs, by 30" by however high i want

thanks all much help and appriciated


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Good thread guys, inspired me to do a bigger viv for a chameleon setup, has anyone seen anything suitable for a 2x2x4' or bigger?? Thanks


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ive got to say what a good thread.....i'm gonna buy the one from ikea flip it on its side glass runners vents ...and lighting two vivs stacked just what i need thx to the guy who started this thread......

Kevin


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah i have been toying with the Ikea/Argos idea for a while, custom made vivs are far more satisfying, and generally made to house a certain pet so space requirements are met also  well done, i like that trio stack too.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to be using this, I've been told Ikea sell shelves to go in it seperately:

IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Wardrobe frame

Although it wont be a viv for me, just a big shelving unit to put my faunariums, 2ft glass tanks etc.


----------



## carlcurtis83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Remember guys that the bookcases only usually have very thin plyboard as a backing, this would need removing and replacing with something a little thicker like a sheet of 15mm melamime as you can lose heat. Just a thought.


----------



## amandy (Jan 11, 2008)

this is an old pic of my Ikea vivs


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Could these be used?
IKEA | Storage furniture | Chests of drawers | ANEBODA | Chest of 3 drawers


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

lola said:


> This is mine I made from the Argos extra deep bookcase with 2 drawers at the bottom - I fixed the bottom drawer in place like a box and fixed the other drawer front above it on magnetic catches - so all you did was lift off the top drawer front and all the electrics, timers, stats, uv starters etc were there concealed in the bottom drawer box  I got a local kitchen unit maker to cut up one of the shelves to make top & bottom sills for the vivs, except the middle one which only had a bottom sill or you wouldn't have seen much!
> 
> I used perspex for the sliding doors - and got my runners, vents and handles off Lotus Nut



hi could you please send me a link to this shelving unit?

thanks
jack


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

*Ikea vivs*

Some great ideas for vivs here, just need to persuade the wife it's a good idea!!


----------

